# how to RAM and Processor overclocking



## shyamalpandya (Nov 6, 2005)

hi friends.....

i have one RAM module, 233 Mhz, 256 MB is its config. 

My PC Config is :
     P4 1.8Ghz 256KB L2 cache,
     INTEL 845GLV Chipset on INTEL Motherboard.

 i think its enough. I wanna increase speed of RAM and Processor safely. how to do it? pls help me out.


----------



## choudang (Nov 6, 2005)

go to the bios, define the clock speed. remember .. it will hamper you mobo and proc. 

*services.nexodyne.com/email/icon/Q0uQGVutrP05jChumhiS/A%2BgIgdQ%3D/R01haWw%3D/0/image.png


----------



## blade_runner (Nov 6, 2005)

Not possible on Intel Mobos. They don't allow for overclocking.


----------



## rachitar (Nov 6, 2005)

Dont play around with the Intel Mobo
You may regret it for the rest of your life


----------



## choudang (Nov 6, 2005)

there is a option in Intel 865gbf mobo, the clock speed, most prob'ly at advanced tab. i have to reboot my machine to confirm the option.

*services.nexodyne.com/email/icon/Q0uQGVutrP05jChumhiS/A%2BgIgdQ%3D/R01haWw%3D/0/image.png


----------

